# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  رسم نمودار جز صحیح

## هومن

چگوونه باید نمودار جز صحیح را  رسم کرد.

----------


## soheyl

اول داخل جز صحیح رو بدون درنظر گرفتنه براکت رسم میکنید، بعد خط های افقی با عرض های صحیح رو میکشید( y=0 - y=1 - y=2 - y=-1) 

بعد نقاطی از نموداره اصلی که عرضِ صحیح ندارند رو میندازید روی خطِ پایینیشون، منظور همون خط های افقی که رسم کردید هستش




(M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marsad

لطفا اگه میدونید جواب بدید

----------

